# Ipad sans ordi ?



## eauliv (28 Décembre 2010)

bonjour

Je cherche a comprendre comment transférer des films ou de la musique gratuitement sur un ipad mais sans ordi.

J'ai été assez déçu de constater qu'au premier allumage l'ipad demandait d'être branché sur un ordi avant même de commencer.
C'était pour un cadeau et j'ai bien fait d'essayer de l'allumer avant car la personne a qui je l'offre n'a pas d'ordi.
Donc sans ordi au depart on se retrouve avec un objet totalement inutile.
Vraiment déçu vu le prix de la bête à 600 euros

Si on comprend bien Steve Jobs il faut un iphone un ipad et un imac pour commencer à s'amuser dans la vie. CAD pas moins de 2000 euros.


----------



## Lefenmac (28 Décembre 2010)

Rien ne t'empêche de télécharger des applis, des films, de ma musique sur l'Apple Store et ainsi de profiter de l'Ipad... Mais pour ça faut une connexion Internet ce que Steve n'a peut être pas précisé, tout comme avec un téléphone il n'a jamais indiqué qu'il fallait un abonnement de téléphonie en plus....


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Décembre 2010)

Ouais non mais quand même vous devriez savoir qu'il ipad n'est qu'un périphérique qui requiert une connexion internet et un ordinateur au minimum ( PC ou Mac) 

Ce n'est pas un ordinateur , un notebook autonome mais une tablette tactile, un périphérique le prolongement d'un ordinateur.

C'est écrit dans les caractéristiques de l'ipad sur le site d'apple  http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/specs/ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Configuration Mac requise
Ordinateur Mac doté d'un port USB 2.0
Mac OS X 10.5.8 ou version ultérieure
iTunes 9.1 ou version ultérieure (téléchargement gratuit depuis www.itunes.com/fr/download)
Compte iTunes Store
Accès à Internet
Configuration Windows requise
PC doté d'un port USB 2.0
Windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows XP Édition Familiale ou Professionnel avec Service Pack 3 ou ultérieur
iTunes 9.1 ou version ultérieure (téléchargement gratuit depuis www.itunes.com/fr/download)
Compte iTunes Store
Accès à Internet


----------



## subsole (28 Décembre 2010)

_"On m'aurait menti", moi qui pensais faire le plein de mon iPad avec du Super sans plomb._ 
Ok, je sors. ^^


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> _"On m'aurait menti", moi qui pensais faire le plein de mon iPad avec du Super sans plomb._
> Ok, je sors. ^^


le scoop de l'année 2010 

@eauliv: je comprends que tu sois déçu mais de nos jours, qui dit  matériel high-tech implique d'avoir au minimum une connexion internet et un ordinateur. Ce n'est pas spécifique à Apple.


----------



## eauliv (28 Décembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> le scoop de l'année 2010
> 
> @eauliv: je comprends que tu sois déçu mais de nos jours, qui dit  matériel high-tech implique d'avoir au minimum une connexion internet et un ordinateur. Ce n'est pas spécifique à Apple.



Je suis un apple fan convaincu depuis de nombreuses années (iphones, MBPs, Imacs, Macpros etc)
Donc juste un peu decu par un Ipad (qui a de superbes qualitées innovantes par ailleurs) qui n'existe pas sans sa bequille ordi.

Bien sur la personne a qui je l'ai offert a une box wifi donc pas de soucis de ce coté la.


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Décembre 2010)

Elle a une box wifi et par d'ordi ???? ça sert à quoi???? Faut qu'on m'explique

RQ: UN simple PC suffit pas besoin d'un mac pour l'ipad


----------



## pepes003 (28 Décembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Elle a une box wifi et par d'ordi ???? ça sert à quoi???? Faut qu'on m'explique
> 
> RQ: UN simple PC suffit pas besoin d'un mac pour l'ipad



Soit c'est "*n'a pas*" et là, moi aussi je comprends pas.
Soit c'est "*n'a plus*" et là, ça devient logique.


Edit : à la rigueur, si cette personne a la PS3/XboX360 et s'en sert comme navigateur... et encore...


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Décembre 2010)

ouais peut-être pour une console pour le jeu en réseau... Mais sinon??? le téléphone ( m'ouais ) la TV ( m'ouias) mais bon sans ordi c'est space...


----------

